# Applet mit AWT: Abstand zum Rand ändern



## Sewers (1. Aug 2006)

Moin!
Gibt es eine möglichst "schöne" Möglichkeit, in einem Panel (Applet, AWT) den Layoutmanager dazu zu bringen, dass alle Objekte einen bestimmten Abstand zum äußeren Rand haben? Das Applet ist größenunabhängig und ordnet bei Skalierung alle Objekte neu an.

Mein Versuch bisher: Das unterste Panel auf ein weiteres Panel legen (BorderLayout.CENTER) und in NORTH, SOUTH, WEST und EAST leere Panel ablegen. Funktioniert aber nur halb, das die Panels immer eine Mindestgröße haben, und sich nicht auf 1 oder 2 Pixel Seitenlänge bringen lassen...

Geht das vielleicht auch in "schön"?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2006)

Mach einfach alle Komponenten in ein Hauptpanel und setze diesem eine EmptyBorder (BorderFactory benutzen)


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mach einfach alle Komponenten in ein Hauptpanel und setze diesem eine EmptyBorder (BorderFactory benutzen)



Ähh!!? Gabs das schon im AWT?  :shock:


----------



## AlArenal (2. Aug 2006)

EmptyBorder gehört zu javax.swing, sollte aber auch mit AWT funzen


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Aug 2006)

Wenn du ganz im AWT bleiben willst, kannst deinem Applet das GridBagLayout verpassen und dort hinein ein Panel mit einem BorderLayout legen und den Abstand zum Rand mit Insets festlegen:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class MyApplet extends Applet {
   private Panel panel;
   
   public void init() {
      GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints;

      setLayout(new GridBagLayout());

      panel = new Panel(new BorderLayout());

      gridBagConstraints = new GridBagConstraints();
      gridBagConstraints.fill = GridBagConstraints.BOTH;
      gridBagConstraints.weightx = 1.0;
      gridBagConstraints.weighty = 1.0;
      gridBagConstraints.insets = new Insets(10, 10, 10, 10);
      add(panel, gridBagConstraints);
   }
   
}
```

Für Swing-GUIs gibts dann u.a. auch die [JAPI]BorderFactory[/JAPI].


----------



## Sewers (3. Aug 2006)

Danke! Genau das habe ich gesucht!


----------

